# UFC 127 - who's tuning in?



## Scout200 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys, who's tuning in to UFC 127? I'm STOKED to watch Penn!! How about you?


----------



## K831 (Feb 26, 2011)

I will most likely watch it. I catch most of them. I'm a Fitch fan so...


----------



## Scout200 (Mar 3, 2011)

K831 said:


> I will most likely watch it. I catch most of them. I'm a Fitch fan so...



What did you think of the fight?


----------

